# Vos



## avalon2004

Hi,
I'm not sure if this would go in either here or the grammar section but anyway:
When you use the 'vos' form instead of 'tú', is it conjugated in the same way? In England we are not told about 'vos' as we generally only study European Spanish. I noticed from another user that you can write tenés instead of tienes but are there any other changes? If you could explain to me, that'd be great.


----------



## cristóbal

avalon2004 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I'm not sure if this would go in either here or the grammar section but anyway:
> When you use the 'vos' form instead of 'tú', is it conjugated in the same way? In England we are not told about 'vos' as we generally only study European Spanish. I noticed from another user that you can write tenés instead of tienes but are there any other changes? If you could explain to me, that'd be great.



Well, in short, no, it's not conjugated the same as tú, I think it's actually a lot closer to the vosotros conjugation, despite the fact that it's still NOT the same as vosotros either.  
You'll have to ask some of the many Argentinos(as) that frequent this board, they will help you out with specifics as I am not very savvy with it either.


----------



## Tormenta

Hi Avalon,

As Cristobal said, "vos" and "tú" are not conjugated  the same, neither are "vosotros" and "Ustedes" (there are a couple of exceptions)

Vos tenés
Tú tienes

Vosotros tenéis
Ustedes tienen

 Are you familiar with the RAE Dictionary.

It includes "vos" and "ustedes" in all conjugations.  You can type the verb you are interested in and it will show you how to conjugate that verb.

http://www.rae.es/

Cheers,

Tormenta


----------



## avalon2004

Thanks for your reply,
I am aware of the differences between Vosotros and Ustedes and that Vosotros is not used in Latin America but I wasn't sure about Vos. Is there an archaic form of 'Vos' which was used in Spain to show respect?


----------



## Artrella

avalon2004 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I'm not sure if this would go in either here or the grammar section but anyway:
> When you use the 'vos' form instead of 'tú', is it conjugated in the same way? In England we are not told about 'vos' as we generally only study European Spanish. I noticed from another user that you can write tenés instead of tienes but are there any other changes? If you could explain to me, that'd be great.




Yo tengo
Vos tenés
El tiene
Nosotros tenemos
Ustedes tienen
Ellos tienen

Yo como
Vos comés

Vos jugás; tomás; leés; decís; cómo te llamás; Cómo trabajás; Qué querés hacer?

Basically you change the dipthong for a single vowel, and stress the last syllable.

Tú tienes ==>> Vos tenés (so ie turns into e and the stress instead of being placed in the second syllable "Tie" goes to the last syllable "nés")
You cannot see the "tilde" (´) in "tienes" because the rules for accentuation in Spanish says that "tienes" is a "palabra grave" ( the stress is placed in the second syllable) and this kind of word does not take a tilde when they end in "s" "n" or "vowel".
"tenés" is a "palabra aguda" and it takes tilde when it is stressed in the last syllable whenever the word ends in "n" "s" or "vowel"


If you need some further explanation, I will like to help.

Art


----------



## avalon2004

Ah bueno ahora pienso que sé como se conjuega pero otra pregunta--¿aún se escribe el imperativo como "no tengas" y "no me digas"? Gracias.


----------



## Edwin

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Hi Avalon,
> 
> As Cristobal said, "vos" and "tú" are not conjugated  the same, neither are "vosotros" and "Ustedes" (there are a couple of exceptions)
> 
> Vos tenés
> Tú tienes
> 
> Vosotros tenéis
> Ustedes tienen
> 
> Are you familiar with the RAE Dictionary.
> 
> It includes "vos" and "ustedes" in all conjugations.  You can type the verb you are interested in and it will show you how to conjugate that verb.



Then, is it safe to assume that in all places in Latin America where vos is used the ''vos''-conjugation of verbs are the same?  

Also to be clear, is it true that in Latin American countries that use vos, they use Ustedes for plural familiar?

I just found an interesting website that discusses the use of vos, namely,

http://spanish.about.com/library/questions/aa-q-vos2.htm

and it says that vos is used in 

''Uruguay, Argentina, Paraguay, Guatemala, Honduras, El Salvador, Nicaragua, and Costa Rica; in parts of Mexico, Panama, Colombia, and Bolivia; and among some Chileans, while, of course, the countries I haven't mentioned used tú. Its forms in the present tense are, as far as I know, always identical to vosotros, minus the i that comes before the s in -ar and -er verbs, and in other tenses it is identical to tú.''


----------



## el_novato

Humm, esta pregunta es exclusiva de los argentinos, ¿y de quién mas Artrella?   



			
				avalon2004 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I'm not sure if this would go in either here or the grammar section but anyway:
> When you use the 'vos' form instead of 'tú', is it conjugated in the same way? In England we are not told about 'vos' as we generally only study European Spanish. I noticed from another user that you can write tenés instead of tienes but are there any other changes? If you could explain to me, that'd be great.


----------



## mjscott

When in Argentina, I used vos tenés. For plural, we used the ustedes form.
Also, instead of, "ven," meaning (tú vengas), in Argentina, se dice, "vení." If you are using the command form of, "(you informal) come here!" you say, "Vení."


----------



## mjscott

....You also say, "Vos sos...." for, "Tu eres."


----------



## Bawang

> Uruguay, Argentina, Paraguay, Guatemala, Honduras, El Salvador, Nicaragua, and Costa Rica; in parts of Mexico, Panama, Colombia, and Bolivia


 In my experience, only the first three countries in that long list use the "Vos" conjugation.  I've heard colombians address me as "Vos", but they never conjugate using that pronoun as far as I know.  They just say expressions like "¿Te dijo eso a vos?".  I think that makes a huge difference.


----------



## Tormenta

Edwin said:
			
		

> Then, is it safe to assume that in all places in Latin America where vos is used the ''vos''-conjugation of verbs are the same?
> 
> Also to be clear, is it true that in Latin American countries that use vos, they use Ustedes for plural familiar?
> 
> I just found an interesting website that discusses the use of vos, namely,
> 
> http://spanish.about.com/library/questions/aa-q-vos2.htm
> 
> and it says that vos is used in
> 
> ''Uruguay, Argentina, Paraguay, Guatemala, Honduras, El Salvador, Nicaragua, and Costa Rica; in parts of Mexico, Panama, Colombia, and Bolivia; and among some Chileans, while, of course, the countries I haven't mentioned used tú. Its forms in the present tense are, as far as I know, always identical to vosotros, minus the i that comes before the s in -ar and -er verbs, and in other tenses it is identical to tú.''





Hi Edwin,

First of all, nothing is safe in Latin America  

All Latin Americans use "ustedes" for plural instead of "vosotros" .  "Vosotros" is not used in Latin América.

The use of "vos" is a bit more complicated.  In many countries in Latin América, they use "vos"   but conjugate the verb as in  " tú" , which is wrong. 

They say:  "  vos tienes" 
You can either say:   
Tú tienes
o 
vos tenés  

The RAE accepts both, vos/tú   and ustedes/vosotros, together with the proper conjugation of the verbs.  Mixing the conjugation is wrong.

In Argentina and Uruguay the use of  " vos"  is general; however, in many other countries (Colombia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, etc) it is just a regional thing and mostly used with the verb conjugation for " tú"  .

Tormenta


----------



## Tormenta

I better explain this before I get  life .....  When I say that using "vos" but conjugating the verb as in  "tú" is wrong, I mean that this is NOT officially accepted as proper Spanish, written or spoken.

I do know that many people is Latin America talk that way , but it is wrong. 

Tormenta


----------



## cristóbal

mjscott said:
			
		

> ....You also say, "Vos sos...." for, "Tu eres."




If I had a dollar for everytime my friend who went to Argentina told me 'Sos un boludo."  well, I'd sure have a lot of dollars.

As for the question earlier about the older more formal version of vos used in Spain... well, "Usted" comes from "Vuestra Merced" which is using the vosotros possessive even though you're only talking to one person.  Over time, it got condensed to Usted but it is abbreviated Vd. because of the original form.  (That's what I learned at least...)  If you read 16th century Spanish poetry, Garcilaso de la Vega, for example, check out his 5th (or 4th?) sonnet, which starts out: Escrito está en mi alma vuestro gesto.  (Your visage is written in my soul)  He's speaking to one person, but using "vuestro"... later on, he refers to this person as "vos" and not vosotros, nor tú.  Sounds like a thesis paper to me.


----------



## avalon2004

So in essence, it probably isn't necessary for a Spanish student like myself to really worry about the conjugation of 'vos' forms unless I go to Argentina or somewhere? I can imagine that a foreigner such as myself using vos would probably sound somewhat strange--a bit like the way people from the Liverpool area (where I live) would find it odd if tourists started saying "how are youse all?".


----------



## Edwin

avalon2004 said:
			
		

> So in essence, it probably isn't necessary for a Spanish student like myself to really worry about the conjugation of 'vos' forms unless I go to Argentina or somewhere? I can imagine that a foreigner such as myself using vos would probably sound somewhat strange--a bit like the way people from the Liverpool area (where I live) would find it odd if tourists started saying "how are youse all?".



Tourists from certain areas of the USA would find it natural to use youse.  These would likely not be the same group that would say you all (or, as I say, yawl).


----------



## Tormenta

avalon2004 said:
			
		

> So in essence, it probably isn't necessary for a Spanish student like myself to really worry about the conjugation of 'vos' forms unless I go to Argentina or somewhere? I can imagine that a foreigner such as myself using vos would probably sound somewhat strange--a bit like the way people from the Liverpool area (where I live) would find it odd if tourists started saying "how are youse all?".




Most people think that the Argentinean way of speaking is lovely and they want to speak like us    

Now, seriously.  To me. When foreigners say  "usted"  sounds very normal; however, when they say "vos" it sounds weird.  Again, this is the way I perceive it, I am not saying all  Argentinians feel this way.

Cheers!

Tormenta


----------



## GuiGodinez

En la sierra ecuatoriana (Quito y Cuenca por ejemplo) tambien se usa el voseo pero en una misma conversacion se puede emplear el tu, vos y usted. A veces es una manera de diferenciarse de la gente de Guayaquil y la costa pacifica por ejemplo.


----------



## mentayflor

*vos:*
form of address (it is used in Spain, but it is archaic). Lleva preposición en los casos oblicuos y exige verbo en plural, pero concierta en singular con el adjetivo aplicado a la persona a quien se dirige.* Vos, don Pedro, sois docto*

pronoum(in Argentina instead of TU)_._ Forma de 2.ª persona singular. Cumple la función de sujeto, vocativo y término de complemento. Su paradigma verbal difiere según las distintas áreas de empleo. *vos sos [un] doctor* (in Spain: tu eres [un]doctor)

*vosotros**, tras**. (en España, plural de TU)*
*1.* pron. person. 2.ª persona plural en masculino y femenino
*Vosotros sois doctores*
*Ustedes,* 
(in Spain is very formal and it is used as plural of USTED, in latinoamerica is the plural of TU or VOS)
*Ustedes son doctores*


----------



## lakary

I agree with Tormenta when she says that a foreigner could sound a little "funny" when they use "vos" because even us, Argentinos, are used to hearing the "tú" when coming from a tourist.
But I think it sounds cute though..  



Tormenta said:


> Most people think that the Argentinean way of speaking is lovely and they want to speak like us
> 
> Now, seriously. To me. When foreigners say "usted" sounds very normal; however, when they say "vos" it sounds weird. Again, this is the way I perceive it, I am not saying all Argentinians feel this way.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Tormenta


----------



## senior writer

Just one more comment: In Guatemala, for example, the use of "vos" denotes more confidence with the other person. You can not say "vos" to authorities. Meanwhile, in Nicaragua, you can say "vos" to the president, because this is very common.


----------



## febux

same thing in el salvador senior writer, you can use "vos" just talking with friends, not to authorities and old people


----------



## lakary

En Argentina tampoco le podés decir "vos" a una persona de autoridad porque sería irrespetuoso de parte de uno. Solo con amigos o con personas con las cuales se tiene mucha confianza.


----------



## zumac

avalon2004 said:


> So in essence, it probably isn't necessary for a Spanish student like myself to really worry about the conjugation of 'vos' forms unless I go to Argentina or somewhere? I can imagine that a foreigner such as myself using vos would probably sound somewhat strange--a bit like the way people from the Liverpool area (where I live) would find it odd if tourists started saying "how are youse all?".


Avalon, ol' buddy, you really picked a humdinger of a subject.
Like Crisóbal said, "vos" is the subject for a thesis.
Like Tormenta pointed out, this is a complicated issue. What he said has a lot of truth in it.

My two-cents worth on the subject is that I lived with an Argentinian (Argentine) family for two years. They spoke with "vos" all the time. However, I did notice that when they spoke on a very personal and carismatic level, they used "tu". In other words, at the dinner table, everything was in "vos". But when the mother spoke to her child alone, it was "tu", and the same while two people are making love. This was an impression of mine and not necessarily a rule.

Being of parents from Spain, and my wife also, we speak in "vosotros". When I write my relatives in Spain, I also use "vosotros", although it doesn't come completely natural for me having lived in Mexico for 20 years. Someone mentioned that the "vosotros" lends itself to addressing a single person using the "vosotros" which is plural. My wife does that all the time. She'll say "¿Qué estáis buscando?", when I'm the only one in the room.

Hearing Spanish using the "vos" is beautiful. Many Latin Americans like the way they speak in Argentina, not only for their special intonation, but mostly because of the "vos".

I consider the "vos" as a cross between the "vosotros" and the "tu", because I notice similarities to both. About the conjugation, I know nothing.

Other than some candid ideas and opinions (such as mine), I doubt that you will come away from this thread with a thorough understanding of this complex issue.

Good luck with a future thesis that you may write.

Saludos.


----------



## rdenniston

Regarding the conjugation of verbs in the vos (Argentine) form, don't you simply replace the last consonant of the infinitive with an s and stress the last syllable?  Examples, tener-tenés, pensar-pensás and dormir-dormís.  In other words, there are no irregular verbs in the simple present vos form EXCEPT ser-sos, ir-vas and haber-has.  All others follow the above "rule".  Seems like the vos form is much easier to learn than the tu form.


----------



## zumac

rdenniston said:


> Regarding the conjugation of verbs in the vos (Argentine) form, don't you simply replace the last consonant of the infinitive with an s and stress the last syllable? Examples, tener-tenés, pensar-pensás and dormir-dormís. In other words, there are no irregular verbs in the simple present vos form EXCEPT ser-sos, ir-vas and haber-has. All others follow the above "rule". Seems like the vos form is much easier to learn than the tu form.


Very interesting rule. It seems to work fine. Have you checked to see that it applies for all Spanish verbs?

While I was checking a dozen or so verbs, I came across something interesting. For most verbs that end in IR, using your rule, you replace the last consonant, the R, with an S, to get the present for "vos". 

Well, by the same token, using the same rule for verbs ending in IR, you can use the same result for "vosotros".
Examples:
dormir --- VOS dormís
dormir --- VOSOTROS dormís

subir --- VOS subís
subir --- VOSOTROS subís

pedir --- VOS pedís
pedir --- VOSOTROS pedís

Another interesting variation of the rule for verbs ending in other than IR, is that instead of replacing the last consonant with "S", if you replace it with "IS", you have the equivalent for "vosotros".
Examples:
comer --- VOS comés
comer --- VOSOTROS coméis

tomar --- VOS tomás
tomar --- VOSOTROS tomáis

soñar --- VOS soñás
soñar --- VOSOTROS soñáis

I'm far from being an expert on the subject, but in my experience I have always had a feeling that "vos" is a singular form of "vosotros" more related than that of the "tú".

It's been a long time since my Argentine experience, and I was now wondering what they use in Argentina as a plural related to "vos"? I doubt if the use "vosotros", so I guess they must use "ustedes". Am I right?

For those of you from countries other that Argentina who use the "vos", forgive me for not mentioning all these countries also.

Saludos.


----------



## Jeffrey Vos

I've taken both Spanish and Latin, and I am pretty sure that vos was the original form for vosotros. In Latin, the pronoun for you (pl.) _is_ vos, and I believe that that form remained into early Spanish. It was similar for nosotros, which used to be nos. So vos was used originally as a second person plural pronoun, but then was used as a second person singular pronoun to signify respect. I'm no authority on the subject, but I think I remember my Latin teacher mentioning that bit - about the respect part.


----------



## drmiguel

In Spain we do not use "vos" at all .


----------



## Fantasmagórico

avalon2004 said:


> Ah bueno ahora pienso que sé como se conjuega pero otra pregunta--¿aún se escribe el imperativo como "no tengas" y "no me digas"? Gracias.


Sí, se usan esas formas, pero también se usan muchísimo éstas:
"No tengás"
"No me digás"
Also, it’s very common in my country to call someone saying “¡vó!”, (which is “vos” dropping the “s”, although some don’t seem to realize it and write “¡bó!” instead). It’s an interjection (something like “hey!”, more or less). In fact, I think this is one of the easiests ways to distinguish an Uruguayan from an Argentinian, and Argentinians make fun of us because of this.


----------



## kgd

Hello,

All the coments are based on Argentina, Uruguay etc.
Not to forget that in Chile, Vos is used as a disrespectful "TU".

Cheers!


----------



## jalibusa

And then there's the shortened version: "vó!" used in Uruguay not as a pronoun but to draw atention only from someone you're familiar with; if you use it with a stranger you're challenging him.


----------



## C_Nor

Tormenta said:


> As Cristobal said, "vos" and "tú" are not conjugated the same, neither are "vosotros" and "Ustedes" (there are a couple of exceptions)
> Vos tenés
> Tú tienes
> 
> Vosotros tenéis
> Ustedes tienen
> Are you familiar with the RAE Dictionary.


 
Thank you, Tormenta, for clarifying the difference in conjugation, and for the mentioning of the RAE Dictionary, along with its link. 



Artrella said:


> Yo tengo
> Vos tenés
> El tiene
> Nosotros tenemos
> Ustedes tienen
> Ellos tienen
> 
> Yo como
> Vos comés
> 
> Vos jugás; tomás; leés; decís; cómo te llamás; Cómo trabajás; Qué querés hacer?
> 
> Basically you change the dipthong for a single vowel, and stress the last syllable.
> 
> Tú tienes ==>> Vos tenés (so ie turns into e and the stress instead of being placed in the second syllable "Tie" goes to the last syllable "nés")
> You cannot see the "tilde" (´) in "tienes" because the rules for accentuation in Spanish says that "tienes" is a "palabra grave" ( the stress is placed in the second syllable) and this kind of word does not take a tilde when they end in "s" "n" or "vowel".
> "tenés" is a "palabra aguda" and it takes tilde when it is stressed in the last syllable whenever the word ends in "n" "s" or "vowel"


 
Thank you, Artrella, for your examples and explanations of conjugation. That helped me out a lot. 



mjscott said:


> When in Argentina, I used vos tenés. For plural, we used the ustedes form.
> Also, instead of, "ven," meaning (tú vengas), in Argentina, se dice, "vení." If you are using the command form of, "(you informal) come here!" you say, "Vení."





mjscott said:


> ....You also say, "Vos sos...." for, "Tu eres."


 
Thank you, mjscott, for the notification of your experience with 'vos' while in Argentina, as well as indicating that, "tu eres" becomes "vos sos". 



cristóbal said:


> As for the question earlier about the older more formal version of vos used in Spain... well, "Usted" comes from "Vuestra Merced" which is using the vosotros possessive even though you're only talking to one person. Over time, it got condensed to Usted but it is abbreviated Vd. because of the original form. (That's what I learned at least...) If you read 16th century Spanish poetry, Garcilaso de la Vega, for example, check out his 5th (or 4th?) sonnet, which starts out: Escrito está en mi alma vuestro gesto. (Your visage is written in my soul) He's speaking to one person, but using "vuestro"... later on, he refers to this person as "vos" and not vosotros, nor tú. Sounds like a thesis paper to me.


 
This is good to know. Thank you, cristóbal.


----------



## zumac

kgd said:


> Hello,
> 
> All the coments are based on Argentina, Uruguay etc.
> Not to forget that in Chile, Vos is used as a disrespectful "TU".
> 
> Cheers!


Are you sure about VOS being a disrespectful TU in Chile? I never heard that. I recently made several business trips to Chile, and I seem to recall that they also normally use the VOS form.

Saludos.


----------



## C_Nor

mentayflor said:


> *vos:*
> form of address (it is used in Spain, but it is archaic). Lleva preposición en los casos oblicuos y exige verbo en plural, pero concierta en singular con el adjetivo aplicado a la persona a quien se dirige.* Vos, don Pedro, sois docto*
> 
> pronoum(in Argentina instead of TU)_._ Forma de 2.ª persona singular. Cumple la función de sujeto, vocativo y término de complemento. Su paradigma verbal difiere según las distintas áreas de empleo. *vos sos [un] doctor* (in Spain: tu eres [un]doctor)
> 
> *vosotros**, tras**. (en España, plural de TU)*
> *1.* pron. person. 2.ª persona plural en masculino y femenino
> *Vosotros sois doctores*
> *Ustedes,*
> (in Spain is very formal and it is used as plural of USTED, in latinoamerica is the plural of TU or VOS)
> *Ustedes son doctores*


Thank you, mentayflor. Great detail!



zumac said:


> My two-cents worth on the subject is that I lived with an Argentinian (Argentine) family for two years. They spoke with "vos" all the time. However, I did notice that when they spoke on a very personal and carismatic level, they used "tu". In other words, at the dinner table, everything was in "vos". But when the mother spoke to her child alone, it was "tu", and the same while two people are making love. This was an impression of mine and not necessarily a rule.
> 
> Someone mentioned that the "vosotros" lends itself to addressing a single person using the "vosotros" which is plural. My wife does that all the time. She'll say "¿Qué estáis buscando?", when I'm the only one in the room.


Very interesting. Thanks, zumac.



jleonwright said:


> I had asked about the origins of vos earlier today, and somebody sent me a link to wikipedia under the term voseo (The forum won't let me send a link since I haven't posted 30 times or more).


 
Thanks, jleonwright, for your reply. Wikipedia's explanation for 'vos' is very helpful. I'm glad it explains the conjugation. 



drmiguel said:


> In Spain we do not use "vos" at all .


I thought 'vos' was used in Spain. Well, now I know it's not. Thanks, drmiguel!



Fantasmagórico said:


> Also, it’s very common in my country to call someone saying “¡vó!”, (which is “vos” dropping the “s”, although some don’t seem to realize it and write “¡bó!” instead). It’s an interjection (something like “hey!”, more or less). In fact, I think this is one of the easiests ways to distinguish an Uruguayan from an Argentinian, and Argentinians make fun of us because of this.


Nice to know. Thanks, Fantasmagórico. 



kgd said:


> Not to forget that in Chile, Vos is used as a disrespectful "TU".


Thanks, kgd! I won't forget.


----------



## zumac

zumac said:


> ......
> My two-cents worth on the subject is that I lived with an Argentinian (Argentine) family for two years. They spoke with "vos" all the time. However, I did notice that when they spoke on a very personal and carismatic level, they used "tu". In other words, at the dinner table, everything was in "vos". But when the mother spoke to her child alone, it was "tu", and the same while two people are making love. This was an impression of mine and not necessarily a rule.
> Saludos.


 
As long as this thread has been revived, and someone mentioned the topic "voseo" on Wikipedia, I went there and found the following information which agrees with my abovementioned personal experience.

WIKIPEDIA, VOSEO: "An example widely seen in Latin America is that most people treat each other with _vos_ but when by chance the pronoun _tú_ is used, it is done so when addressing children, romantic partners and even animals."

Saludos.


----------



## MarX

Tormenta said:


> In Argentina and Uruguay the use of " vos" is general; however, in many other countries (Colombia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, etc) it is just a regional thing and mostly used with the verb conjugation for " tú" .
> 
> Tormenta


I can at least say for Costa Rica, *vos* is not just a regional thing.
In fact, using *tú *can be some kind of a shibboleth revealing that you are not a native Tic@ (Costa Rican). 

Saludos,


MarK


----------



## Vampiro

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgd*
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> All the coments are based on Argentina, Uruguay etc.
> Not to forget that in Chile, Vos is used as a disrespectful "TU".
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Are you sure about VOS being a disrespectful TU in Chile? I never heard that. I recently made several business trips to Chile, and I seem to recall that they also normally use the VOS form.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Confieso que no iba a opinar porque me parece que de este tema ya se ha hablado bastante en el foro.
Pero esta consulta de zumac, me hizo cambiar de idea.
Estoy de acuerdo con kgd: en Chile el voseo sólo se usa como una forma muy irrespetuosa y poco educada de hablar, generalmente por gente de estratos sociales muy bajos, o en conversaciones muy informales entre amigos muy amigos.  De hecho es una forma vulgar de decir "tú", pero no tiene nada que ver con el voseo que usan argentinos y uruguayos, de hecho en Chile, no se conjungan los verbos a la manera rioplatense, y nadie, jamás, diría "vos sos", por ejemplo; siempre será "tú eres", o, recalco, en forma MUY grosera "vos soi"
Si escuchaste gente "voseando" en Chile, una de dos: o no eran chilenos, o la conversación no era muy formal que digamos (por decirlo de alguna manera políticamente correcta)
Saludos.


----------



## MarX

Vampiro said:


> nadie, jamás, diría "vos sos", por ejemplo; siempre será "tú eres", o, recalco, en forma MUY grosera "vos soi"


Well, the form *tú* *erís* is not that uncommon. And that's a form of _voseo_.
Or perhaps you belong to the sophisticated minority in Chile who never says that. 

I don't know if you have read the thread "Voseo in Chile". 

Saludos,


MarK


----------



## Jeromed

MarX said:


> Well, the form *tú* *erís* is not that uncommon. And that's a form of _voseo_.



*Tú eris *(no diacritic mark).


----------



## MarX

Jeromed said:


> *Tú eris *(no diacritic mark).


 
You mean with the stress on the first syllable? So on the E?


----------



## Jeromed

MarX said:


> You mean with the stress on the first syllable? So on the E?



Indeed.  Although from the way Chileans speak, it may sound to non-natives as if the stress was on the second syllable.

And by the way, I agree with you.  It's a form of _voseo verbal_, though not of _voseo pronominal_.  You might like this article.


----------



## MarX

Jeromed said:


> Indeed. Although from the way Chileans speak, it may sound to non-natives as if the stress was on the second syllable.
> 
> And by the way, I agree with you. It's a form of _voseo verbal_, though not of _voseo pronominal_. You might like this article.


In the case of *tú erís*, the stress _is_ on the second syllable.

I already read the article. Thank you.
I'd rather get the opinion of native Chileans.

I was just puzzled of why *tú erís *was supposed to be written without any diacritic mark.

I started a thread entitled "Vos in Chile" a while ago. You may take a look there.

Saludos,


MarK


----------



## Jeromed

I*'ve *already read the article. Thank you.
I'd rather get the opinion of native Chileans. *Rude and unnecessary comment. *

I'm just puzzled of puzzled  *as to *why _tú erís_ is supposed to be written without any diacritic mark. *That's because the stress falls on the first syllable.
* 
I started a thread entitled "Vos in Chile" a while ago. You may take a look there. *I'd much rather not.  I'm not interested in the Chilean dialect of Spanish.*


----------



## Vampiro

> *Re: Vos *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Quote:*
> *Originally Posted by Vampiro
> 
> *
> *nadie, jamás, diría "vos sos", por ejemplo; siempre será "tú eres", o, recalco, en forma MUY grosera "vos soi"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, the form tú erís is not that uncommon. And that's a form of voseo.*
> *Or perhaps you belong to the sophisticated minority in Chile who never says that. *
> 
> *I don't know if you have read the thread "Voseo in Chile". *
> 
> *Saludos,*
> 
> 
> *MarK*
Click to expand...

 
¿Tú erís?”… uffff… tienes razón, yo nunca digo eso, al igual que la mayoría de la gente con la que habitualmente convivo y trabajo.
Probablemente también tienes razón y pertenecemos a una sofisticada minoría, pero es la forma en la que habitualmente escucho hablar el español en este rincón del mundo.
Y si el "vos soi" es un tanto vulgar, el "tú erís" simplemente no resiste ningún análisis.
Yo no dije que en Chile no se vosea, lo que dije es que es mal visto y mal considerado. Tenemos muchos defectos al hablar: cambiamos las terminaciones de muchos verbos, nos comemos muchas “s”, tenemos mala dicción, hablamos demasiado rápido, una “c” es lo mismo que una “s”, una “v” es igual que una “b”, etc etc etc… pero el voseo (y me refiero exclusivamente a la palabra “vos”, para que no entremos en análisis de qué es y qué no es voseo) es mal visto. Si tratas de “vos” a cualquier persona que no conozcas te garantizo que no le caerás muy bien, o tendrá una muy pobre impresión acerca de tu educación, el privilegio de tratar de “vos” sin caer mal sólo se lo otorgamos a los rioplatenses.
Te recomiendo visitar Chile y conversar con mucha gente, puede que te lleves una sorpresa.
Por otro lado tu ironía me sonó a velada agresión, y yo no te he agredido, amigo, sólo di mi opinión, que siempre espero sea de utilidad para alguien.
Saludos.


----------



## MarX

@Jeromed:
Gee, Jeromed, do you need to be offended everytime someone else says something different?

I had no intent whatsoever to offend you.
I'm sorry if you got a wrong impression from what I wrote.


@Vampiro:
Thank you for your information. I appreciate it.


Saludos,


MarK


----------



## MarX

Vampiro said:


> ¿Tú erís?”… uffff… tienes razón, yo nunca digo eso, al igual que la mayoría de la gente con la que habitualmente convivo y trabajo.
> Probablemente también tienes razón y pertenecemos a una sofisticada minoría, pero es la forma en la que habitualmente escucho hablar el español en este rincón del mundo.
> Y si el "vos soi" es un tanto vulgar, el "tú erís" simplemente no resiste ningún análisis.
> Yo no dije que en Chile no se vosea, lo que dije es que es mal visto y mal considerado. Tenemos muchos defectos al hablar: cambiamos las terminaciones de muchos verbos, nos comemos muchas “s”, tenemos mala dicción, hablamos demasiado rápido, una “c” es lo mismo que una “s”, una “v” es igual que una “b”, etc etc etc… pero el voseo (y me refiero exclusivamente a la palabra “vos”, para que no entremos en análisis de qué es y qué no es voseo) es mal visto. Si tratas de “vos” a cualquier persona que no conozcas te garantizo que no le caerás muy bien, o tendrá una muy pobre impresión acerca de tu educación, el privilegio de tratar de “vos” sin caer mal sólo se lo otorgamos a los rioplatenses.
> Te recomiendo visitar Chile y conversar con mucha gente, puede que te lleves una sorpresa.


 
I guess some Chileans never use voseo their whole lives. Not even verbal voseo?



L4ut4ro said:


> I agree with Ieracub, people use _vos_ with their friends all their lives. However some educated older people were taught to never use _vos_ and they still don't.
> 
> Also, there was a social implication. Once I heard (around 1967) _Los chanchos dicen "boh"_.


 
Saludos.


----------

